# Which magazine to subscribe to?



## CichPhreak (Feb 9, 2003)

I have a dilemma. I want to subscribe to a fish magazine and am trying to decide between TFH and Practical Fishkeeping. I used to subscribe to TFH so I am familiar with it but not PF. The difference in price is about $40 but have some good things about PF and seen their website. Does anybody on here subscribe to PF? If so, is it worth the extra money?


----------

